# Lily plants ID



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone know what are these Lilies? Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good question! I can't see enough detail to guess species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's probably _Nymphoides_ (maybe _N. hydrophylla_) but it's hard to say from the photos. 

You could get a similar effect using _Nymphaea gardneriana_ (aka 'Santarem'). Other _Nymphaea_ would probably be too large.


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> I think it's probably _Nymphoides_ (maybe _N. hydrophylla_) but it's hard to say from the photos.
> 
> You could get a similar effect using _Nymphaea gardneriana_ (aka 'Santarem'). Other _Nymphaea_ would probably be too large.


I am just looking _Nymphaea gardneriana_ (aka 'Santarem') - it seems to have quite short petioles. I need something that will grow to the surface which is in my case 12" (soil level to the surface) with not too large leaves. My lighting is moderate to moderate-high.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Bolbi said:


> I am just looking _Nymphaea gardneriana_ (aka 'Santarem') - it seems to have quite short petioles. I need something that will grow to the surface which is in my case 12" (soil level to the surface) with not too large leaves. My lighting is moderate to moderate-high.


It will occasionally grow a leaf with a long petiole that floats on the surface, and if you let it (not cut those off), it will grow some more. And those aren't terribly large. It will fit the bill.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Could be Nymphaea stellata which is a very attractive plant but as noted details in the pictures are lacking so no chance to identify.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There are a few submersed leaves on the right in the second photo.


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

Ordered couple of Santarem, let's see how it will turn out. I am planning to plant them in small terracotta pots and put them behind the wood "trunks" that I have in my scape. This will add 4" height and enable growth of floating leaves sooner. Thanks for a useful info.


----------

